# RAF Langar



## vogelport (Mar 10, 2009)

Visited here today, not much left of it and couldn't find the control tower, but it was still worth the visit.











And inside this building...





Was this little beaut!









And as if that wasn't thrilling enough...





A TAAAAAANK!





Obviously, somebody is still using this building, despite the roof caving in, in some places. So we decided to go, but not before taking this picture of our baby Skyler, a week old, on her first explore!


----------



## the-grotto (Mar 10, 2009)

Really cool pictures, love the car


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2009)

Some really good stuff there, vogel. Love the tank and the truck that Mum and babe are standing in front of (congrats, btw! ). 
Excellent find.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations on the birth of your little one. Like the pic too of mum and babe. 

The control tower is currently being used as headquarters for the British Parachute School and is directly under the cross here.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.889881&lon=-0.906443&z=20&r=0&src=msl

Here it is again from further away, so you can see it in relation to Langar Lane.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.889881&lon=-0.906443&z=17.8&r=0&src=msl

Here's a link to the parachute website, complete with a pic of the control tower.

http://www.bpa.org.uk/dzf/pages/langar.html

Hope that helps a little? Excellent pics btw, love old airfields.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## shatters (Mar 11, 2009)

The tracked afv looks Russian, but I can't tell what it is. The truck in the last picture is an Alvis Stalwart.

Phil


----------



## saul_son (Mar 11, 2009)

Loving the Stoly!


----------



## Amiee (Mar 11, 2009)

I love how I have visted this place millions of times and never noticed any of the above!!!

Also did my one and only jump at this place


----------



## shatters (Mar 11, 2009)

saul_son said:


> Loving the Stoly!




Don't think it will swim any more.

Phil


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pics matey & again, congratulations on your baby! 

In the words of Wallace (note the little Austin Van) -"Crackin' pics Gromit!"


----------



## vogelport (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments evryone! both about the pics and the baby!


----------



## bullmastiff (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats on the new arrival matey 

love that stolly


----------



## vogelport (Mar 11, 2009)

cheers mate!


----------



## zimbob (Mar 11, 2009)

That little Austin's well travelled, that's an Inverness plate


----------



## lost (Mar 11, 2009)

Either that or it's had its original numberplate sold and been assigned a plate from some obscure backwater. It's quite common among old cars, many of them have 'AS' plates


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 12, 2009)

yeh well Bps Langer is still a live airfield used by the parachute club 7 days a week you may not get permission to go into the control tower for that you would have to approach the chief instructor. Be aware they have had problems with traveling folk down this way in the past so wondering about the place is not recommend as the police would be called, best thing is to try and seek permission.

nice pictures


----------



## BMWM535 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on your baby, Nice pics. But beware of the aspestos roofs babys arnt as good with threre unavoidable dust. It is good though to see what remains of the free world before it becomes "affordable housing"


----------



## tommo (Nov 14, 2009)

nice,the tank is a cool find and the truck in the last pic looks wicked fun,


----------



## Mimble (Nov 14, 2009)

Love the photos, and congratulations!!
I really like little one's name - unusual and really pretty


----------



## tomo2 (Nov 15, 2009)

The "tank" in the pic is a cvr"t" hull moddifed to be used as a load carrier or test bed.

Shame about the stolly would love to own that.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 15, 2009)

sweet pics man!! thats such a cool find


----------



## matt89 (Dec 7, 2009)

hi mate, great pics. What part of the raf base are these located at please? i really want to go find them and take some pics for a uni project.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 8, 2009)

matt89 said:


> hi mate, great pics. What part of the raf base are these located at please? i really want to go find them and take some pics for a uni project.



How about you just do what everybody else does, and get off yer arse, and do yer own exploring?


----------



## zerointen (Dec 9, 2009)

matt89 said:


> hi mate, great pics. What part of the raf base are these located at please? i really want to go find them and take some pics for a uni project.



Google earth is your friend ...hint however the pics are taken some distance from the main runways


----------

